# What about Ross?



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Was just looking at Cindy Whitehead's page on C/K's website and was reminded of how big Ross Bicycle was in the early racing days. Are there no Ross bikes worthy of collecting?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Are there no Ross bikes worthy of collecting?


They're all worthy of collecting ... as long as you don't tell anyone about it 

Kidding; I don't know anything specific about Ross.


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

I know Ross made a couple of chrome bikes and some fillet brazed models in the eighties that looked really nice...the Mt. Washington, Mt. Whitney and Mt. Hood are the models that come to mind. Sorry, I can't tell you anything about ride quality, hierarchy in the lineup or collectivity. I do know they seem to sell pretty cheaply though. Hope this helps.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

I had an ultra low end Ross roadie.. it weighed 32 pounds and was lugged steel with 27 inch rims.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

In 1986 I had a black Ross 15 speed with gold decals, lugged frame, alloy wheels, and bull-moose bars. I think it was called a Mt St Helens. Ride wasn't stellar, but it was OK. Decent quality. Must have been a 1984 or 1985 model.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Was just looking at Cindy Whitehead's page on C/K's website and was reminded of how big Ross Bicycle was in the early racing days. Are there no Ross bikes worthy of collecting?


Here's a previous thread. It doesn't seem like there's very much good Ross info out there...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=187659&highlight=mt.+rainier


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a MT Hood chrome and I have owned a Mt Whitney Chrome and a black and gold one, model unknown. Both were ishitawa tubing and dear head xt. My Hood has weinmann alloy rims and maillard hubs.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I want to say Ross tried to make a 'high end' resurgance in the early 90's. I was working at a shop while I was in art school in Savannah GA that sold Ross and we had a pretty nice signature or team edition bike IIRC. It was black with some hot pink on it. Pretty nice bike with a nice component group and I think Prestige tubing.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

In an early '83 cataloge Ross listed 2 mountain bikes. The Ross Force 1 which was later renamed to Mt Hood because of copyright issues and a limited Fillet Brazed model called Signature Mountain Bike, made by I believe Jim Redclay. It had all the high end componets of the day, Bullseye hubs, Henry James crown forks, Reynolds 531 tubing, Huret Duopar/rival derailleurs, IRC Racer XI tires. Ross had one of 1st mountain bike teams and this was probably there race bike. The '84 cataloge doesnt list the Signature bike. The Mt Whitney was there high end bike and introduced in late '83, a lugged Ishiwata 4130 tubbing bike with Shimano M700 componets. I would think a fillet brazed Signature bike would be highly colletable these days if you could find one


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Check out this thread from another site. Some good info. I guess Tom Kellog designed the first series before starting Spectrum.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/in...p/t-39115.html


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

From the Spectrum web-site: "November, 1980 - June, 1982 - Tom sets up the legendary "Signature" department at Ross Bicycles and develops the Ross Signature line. After a motorcycle accident, Tom leaves Ross Bicycles and founds Spectrum Cycles. Tom hires Ross Bicycles’ Master Builder Jeff Duser away from the Signature Division of Ross in March, '85."


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I was a member of the original ROSS mountain bike racing team (1983-1984) .. Jim Redcay built all our team bikes, they were a combination of fillet brazing and lugged frame assembly. He built each one to the individual's preferences. Some bikes were steep and extremely light for cross country racing, and there were some slack angled heavy beasts for downhill abuse, this was in the days before front suspension. I ended up working for the Western U.S. distribution warehouse in 1985-1987, and by then most of the "signature" models were farmed out to off-shore production. The brazing and fillets on the later frames only covered TIG weld underneath, was pujrely a cosmetic touch, also made them sort of h-e-a-v-y. 

Jim Harlow


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow. Thanks for the info. Nice to here it from the horse's mouth. If my Mt Hood is made in USA, then it must be pre 85? Mine is pre roller cam I think.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Yours is a '85 Mt Hood, the '84 and earlier bikes were black. Made in USA


----------



## biker_steve (Jul 17, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> In 1986 I had a black Ross 15 speed with gold decals, lugged frame, alloy wheels, and bull-moose bars. I think it was called a Mt St Helens. Ride wasn't stellar, but it was OK. Decent quality. Must have been a 1984 or 1985 model.


This sounds like the one I found set out for heavy trash pick up in Austin, Texas last year. I apologize in advance for not keeping it original, it was just too tempting to make it a singlespeed considering it has horizontal dropouts. Currently in use as beater/grocery getter/beer run bike.

Would love to know more about this bike, as I have not been able to find out much.

Steve


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Coolio. I sold my black one.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

commuter73 said:


> I know Ross made a couple of chrome bikes and some fillet brazed models in the eighties that looked really nice...the Mt. Washington, Mt. Whitney and Mt. Hood are the models that come to mind. Sorry, I can't tell you anything about ride quality, hierarchy in the lineup or collectivity. I do know they seem to sell pretty cheaply though. Hope this helps.


You mean someone would want my Chrome Mt Hood frame?? I hung it in the barn cause it's too cool looking to throw out..... If someones collecting these, PM me, we can talk=


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

This is weird how bikes pop up. I just bought a bike on Craigslist that turned out to be..you guessed it..a Ross. This ones a Diamond Cruiser, Mountain bike type lugged frame, BMX looking straight fork, 26" blue anodized wheels, Blue high-flanged hubs, blue highlighted crankset and blue pedals. Heavy as a tank but looks to be in good shape. I bought it for the wheels but may have to clean it up and see how it behaves...pics anyone?


----------

